

How to Build a Cloud Without Using Virtualization - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/09/02/how-to-build-a-cloud-without-using-virtualization.aspx

======
tnovelli
...using the Java _Virtual_ Machine

